# How much does therapy cost?



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have health insurance, but was wondering the average cost for a therapy session. Would it be around $125 a session?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I never seen more than $100. a session.. and I've seen five different counselors/therapists.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

$0 if you live in a civilised country :b



(sorry)


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> $0 if you live in a civilised country :b
> 
> (sorry)


:teeth


----------

